
Banksy - CaptainZapp
http://banksy.co.uk/out.asp
======
chriselles
Huge fan of Banksy.

Love the subversiveness.

I wish I could have visited Dismaland when it was operating.

I’m also a big fan of Massive Attack where there seems to be strong
correlation with Banksy:

[https://glasgowtransmission.wordpress.com/2016/08/29/banksy-...](https://glasgowtransmission.wordpress.com/2016/08/29/banksy-
how-the-worlds-most-elusive-artist-may-in-fact-be-artists/)

Goldie once was in record referring to Banksy as “Robert” possibly referring
to Robert Del Naja.

A framed Banksy sold at auction last year, and remotely shredded by Banksy,
was just epic.

~~~
trimbo
> A framed Banksy sold at auction last year, and remotely shredded by Banksy,
> was just epic.

And 3D was supposedly at that auction...

~~~
karmakaze
...remotely half-shredded due to malfunction.

------
oarabbus_
I'm a simple man. I see Banksy, I upvote. And I recommend that everyone
watches Exit Through the Gift Shop

~~~
sonnyblarney
Yes. I don't think most people realize how Banksy is trolling his admirers
even harder than he is 'the system'.

'Exit Through the Gift Shop' to me is autobiographical: "I'm a fake, I just do
barely random stuff, put a 'message' behind it, and you people buy it! You
people are such suckers, I can literally tell you I'm scamming you, and you
still fall for it".

~~~
danillonunes
When the Balloon Girl shredding happened some people immediately start saying
“those rich people suck because they think they can control revolutionary
artists but they got trolled”, and then it becomes clear that the piece was
actually worth more because of the shredding then other set of people start
saying “those revolutionary artists suck because they think they can troll
rich people but they have no control”. I think both statements have some truth
in them.

------
ubittibu
Every time I see Banksy I get the “I’m 12 and this is deep” sensation, I
perceive him as the Paulo Coelho of graffiti. I don’t know whether his art
lays in the loop of trolling by passing his work for art, but sincerely that’s
not my impression. My opinion is he is a poor artist with a simple allegorical
sofistication, who is riding the wave of equally simple people who praise the
bad boy who vandalise things for a good cause.

------
unstatusthequo
I want to spray paint some sick SSL on his homepage.

------
sunnynuts
One thing I love about Banksy is the consistency of the impact. Every time I
see images in succession it always feels like each image has the same impact
as the last. Maybe it's because it's a maximum impact but I'm not sure... it's
very consistent and it's that feeling, of professionalism, I'm more impressed
with than the actual work.

------
milin
I went to the banksy showcase in amsterdam. Looks like it was fake, not
authorized by banksy.

~~~
Udik
I don't get how not being authorised by Banksy makes it a fake. I don't think
authors need to authorise an exhibition of their work to make it "real". Btw,
just outside the Moco in Amsterdam there's the van Gogh museum. Did van Gogh
authorise that exhibition?

~~~
milin
May be it was my wrong choice of words. I don't know why but while I was
there, if felt as it was co-ordinated with Banksy. Knowing it was not
authorized, kinda feels like they were not 100% honest.

~~~
Udik
Well, it's not your choice of words, it's Banksy's own website that calls them
"fake" exhibitions. And I don't think he's right: the works are real, so the
exhibition is real. Of course, once released, a work of art has a life
independent of that of the author.

------
teddyb82
I liked Banksy until the day someone spray painted my girlfriend bakery
delivery truck (she was store owner), and I got stuck trying to clean off the
_vandalism_ from her personal property.

Edit: just because it’s pretty doesn’t change the fact it’s vandalism.

Edit 2: to answer the question, how does my story relate to Banksy? Well, I
doubt Banksy gets permission from property owners before he vandalize their
property. Vandalism is vandalism - it shouldn’t be celebrated just because the
vandalism is pretty.

~~~
giarc
Are you attributing all graffiti to Banksy? Or are you implying Banksy spray
painted the truck?

~~~
x2f10
He's saying he was OK with the idea until it directly affected him.

~~~
teddyb82
+1

------
atonse
Just amazing work.

What's the latest theory on who Banksy is? (My bet is that it's a small group
of people).

~~~
westondeboer
Banksy is just one dude. But he hires people to help complete his vision, Just
like most major artists these days.

~~~
danhak
This isn’t a recent thing. I’m no expert in this field but my understanding is
that most of the old masters had a “studio” full of assistants and apprentices
who were largely responsible for the work attributed to the artist.

~~~
randomsearch
Just a few days ago I was looking at a Canaletto that was really pretty
rubbish. Apparently he never visited the scene of the painting - his
assistants traveled, came back with sketches etc and he finished it off,
apparently in a rush.

